# Proper Ventilation



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

Grumpkin34

Joined: 07 Dec 2003

Posts: 3

Location: New England

Posted: Sun Dec 07, 2003 2:18 pm Post subject: Proper Ventilation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was wondering what people use to keep there mantis enclosures well ventilated besides just a mesh or screen top.

Back to top

silver_arctic1

Site Admin

Joined: 29 Oct 2003

Posts: 180

Location: Austin, TX

Posted: Mon Dec 08, 2003 11:58 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some people will go through the effort of installing a fan to ventilate their containers...but that's a little bit excessive. If you have a ceiling fan in your room or wherever the mantids are kept, turning it on is sufficient.

Back to top

Guest

Posted: Sat Oct 09, 2004 3:13 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

meh.. i used the simple and easiest way.. poke holes through, its easy enough but depends what kind of container you have.

oh and be carefull if you are using a light (thin) plastic container you may create breaks while poking the holes so be carefull!

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Sat Oct 09, 2004 5:29 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well a screen top is all the ventilation you need.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 27, 2005)

How important is it to have lots of ventalation? :?


----------



## Steve (Feb 28, 2005)

It's extremely important. Mantids, and any other living (or non-living) things are more susceptible to fungal infection when ventilation is poor and humidity is high. A clean enclosure is just as important. Try wearing the same damp bathing suit for a week and let us know when you get a rash! :wink:


----------



## Steve (Feb 28, 2005)

Also, some species are more prone to fungal infection than others. Wahlbergiis seem to be one example.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, That Rash comment wasn't funny, it HURTS! :evil:


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2005)

I just use screen lids which work fine.


----------

